# the tunnels the tunnels ho! the tunnels ride



## markg0vbr (14 May 2011)

the tunnels are now open and all new, we need to go and bust the cherry of this trail.
how about next Saturday the 21st


 gps map

posh map
if we ride the road bit first and come back along the trail it is all down hill! i am having a look at it today and will report back.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (14 May 2011)

will try and get out will have to check on various other things and see what is happening


----------



## markg0vbr (14 May 2011)

*nice ride today all ok for trikes i did this on 1.25 100psi slick tyres, if ridden from Bakewell . at the other end there is the Pennine bridleway, a steep zigzag grass track, i would ride down but would have to drag the trike up, or down to the a6 you would have to carry your trike for some of this.*

todays track

some back roads


----------



## n-ick (14 May 2011)

Hopefully we'll try out the tunnels . Away next weekend.
Had a bloody awful ride across fields to get around the closed tunnels.
Then onto main drag up to Buxton.
HURRAH!!!!!


----------



## Trevorozzi (16 May 2011)

Got my juices going about a trike ride on the new track.
I will be in the area on and off through the summer fishing the river, anyone for a fresh trout?. How would it be for an out and back ride from Bakewell?


----------



## markg0vbr (17 May 2011)

no problem best place to get on is station rd, if you are not rushing there is lots to look at and some of the views are worth the ride.
just remember there will be boblers" pavement sheep" in the tunnels wearing all dark clothing completely blocking the path, some were not very happy that it is a bridleway/bike path not just a foot path. 
why cant people just chillax.


----------



## markg0vbr (17 May 2011)

Saturday 10 am set off from the station Rd, old station in bakewell, then a steady ride up and down the trail smelling the flowers making chocho noises in the tunnels


----------



## plantfit (17 May 2011)

Unfortunately I'm working this Saturday, hopefully next time, hope you all have a good ride and the weather is kind to you

Roger


----------



## markg0vbr (21 May 2011)

the three trikes made the trip up and down the trail ok, some pophose, peds and hand bikers lots of interest in the bikes, i need to do some cards to hand out.


----------



## byegad (21 May 2011)

What's a pophose?


Note to self I must get on one of your races rides one day.


----------



## n-ick (21 May 2011)

_Tha's like Mo__by Dick, un huge whale, but smaller called a Popoise_. 

_Lives in tunnels_,_ feeds on slow cyclists and goldfish._


----------



## markg0vbr (21 May 2011)

n-ick said:


> _Tha's like Mo__by Dick, un huge whale, but smaller called a Popoise_.
> 
> _Lives in tunnels_,_ feeds on slow cyclists and goldfish._



this is a ludicrous idea, as tunnel gold fish are poisonous, the popho all-so known as gullumpers are a six legged beast how converse with each other with fwaa fwaa noises some times known to chase foxes inadvertently, thy also have a very clever trick of leaving piles of steaming excrement in dark tunnels. it is thought that they can be tamed, but this is absolute tosh, probably the fact that they look at you through there nostrils and speak through there a***.


----------



## byegad (22 May 2011)

Oh! It's a Porpoise.


----------



## markg0vbr (22 May 2011)

a Porpoise is the fruit of a cactus like plant which need handling with care as they are known to attract bears. a good bear repellent might be a pointy stick or a banana held in a menacing manner  

we did see a man throwing perfectly serviseble children off one of the bridges, i did ask if i could have one as a spare minion as he did not wont them, but he said they keep climbing back up so it was a bit like the labours of Hercules and he gets a deposit back when he returns them.

the scenic views are nice though if you are vertically challenged a mirror on a stick would come in handy for looking over some of the bridge walls, or you could "stand up!"  
at the far end there is a shed at the bottom of a steep short slope that rents tea, bikes and will sell you chocolate bars, if you go on a trike please point out you are not with me and she my give you a discount  if you need to empty call in at the old railway station just before you get the cycle hire place as they as yet do not have and facilities apart from a patch of grass to stand on while you go cross eyed


----------



## byegad (22 May 2011)

???What are_ you on_ these days???


----------



## markg0vbr (22 May 2011)

byegad said:


> ???What are_ you on_ these days???






I can send you some it is in a paded envelope labeld up as catnipp, though why grated cat is called catnipp is beond me. ground cat, or cat shavings ?
i make it in to a tea that is then used in the making of my vaper inhailer tent.


----------



## n-ick (26 May 2011)

EEEyup Cosmo, 
tha's magic mushroom crop must be 1st grade.
Combine these wi' 240 volts from t'mains 
and tha'll be back on track.


----------

